# What's the difference between Sagittaria and Vallisneria?



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

The Sags have sort of thick-ish leaves, a bit spongy, especially towards the base. The Vals are flat. 

Vals have small hooks/ hairs along the border of their leaves that can be seen with a loop. The Sags don't have these. Vals have easily visible 'horizontal' veins (transversal veins), i.e. short veins perpendicular to the long veins from bottom to tip of the leaf.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Jenn (Oct 2, 2009)

This should be a huge help. I check these as soon as I get home. Thanks


----------

